# Zurück aus Südschweden



## Südschwedenfan (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo;

Wir waren am Öresjön und hatten bis auf einen Tag,
Bombenwetter.
Die Hechte wurden an der Schilfkante aber auch im Freiwasser
bei 7-8m. Tiefe gefangen.
Wasser 12-13°.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von den Booten die uns zur Verfügung standen.
Der grösste Hecht war 96cm. und der grösste Barsch hatte 46cm

Nur ein Hecht von 85cm. und der 46cm. Barsch hat uns in der Küche besucht, die anderen schwimmen wieder!!!

Südschwedenfan


----------



## Hannoi1896 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Hammer :vik:

Bekomm schon nen Kribbeln in den Fingern, wenn ich an den Oktober denke :k


----------



## Shadrap (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Sehr schön, so langsam kommen die ersten Schwedenberichte. Vielen Dank dafür. Wie sah es denn bei den Barschen aus, waren die schon mit dem Laichen fertig?


----------



## Schwedenangler (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Herrlich diese Bilder , kann es kaum noch erwarten.
Knapp drei Wochen noch und es geht ab an den Asnen :q!!
Wie machen sich die neuen Angelkatamarane ?Werde nächstes Jahr wieder am Öresjön sein und diese dann ebenfalls testen.

Gruß Ralf #h


----------



## daniel_ (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Danke für den tollen Bericht. Freut mich das Ihr erfolgreich wart.
Sind die Hechte denn schon voll durch mit dem Laichen?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Bronni (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Hallo Südschwedenfan,
  noch vier Wochen, dann bin ich an selbiger Stelle. Kann es kaum noch abwarten und freue mich schon auf die neuen Katamarane, bin sehr gespannt.
  Viele Grüße aus Münster
  Bronni


----------



## Krüger82 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Von mir erstmal ein fettes petri!!! Die boote sehen sehr interessant aus!!!! Schön das mal wieder ein bericht zu lesen ist!!!

Gruß


----------



## Südschwedenfan (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Hi;

Die beiden Hechte die wir entnommen haben, waren mit dem Laichen fertig.
Ein Hecht hatte 6 handlange Rotaugen im Magen und hat sich 
dann noch über ein 30cm. Gummi hergemacht!!

Der Barsch war leider noch nicht fertig.!!
Was wir für einen angefressenen Ranzen gehalten haben,
waren Eier, hat uns sehr Leid getan!!
Die Jungs die nach mir oben waren, hatten mit dem Wetter
weniger Glück, haben aber trotzdem gut gefangen.

Habe zum ersten mal Side-Planer beim Schleppen benutzt,
die Dinger brachten auch grosse Köder wie den 30er Bulldawg,
ca. 15m. von den Kat`s weg.

PS: Detlef, die Kat`s sind sehr bequem und lassen sich gut händeln!!, Du hast sie bisher ja nur im Trockendock gesehen und zu dieser Zeit, hatte ich auch keine Ahnung wie sie sich verhalten.
Bis zum 2. Juni ist ja nicht mehr lang!!!

Gruss 
Jürgen


----------



## Antitrax (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Ich war seit Anfang des Jahres regelmäßig in Südschweden (Region Halland). Dieses Jahr ist bis jetzt wirklich das schlechteste seit Jahren gewesen. Es war einfach nur deprimierend 
Kein einziger (!) Biss am Meer mit MeFo Blinker...Weder MeFos, noch Hornhechte, noch Makrellen... Nichts...

Die Lokalen dort meinten, der Fischmangel hätte etwas mit der Verschmutzung des Kattegat durch Dünger zu tun...

Antitrax


----------



## loete1970 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Die Jungs die nach Jürgen am Öresjön waren, sind seit 10 Tagen wieder zurück. Bericht folgt (ich hoffe in dieser Woche)..


----------



## bastus (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Moin 
Bin am Samstag aus schweden wieder da .Ich war mit ein paar freunden am Immeln und die erste Woche verlief fast ohne einen nennenswerten Biss.Auch im ansässigen Angelladen bestätigte man uns daß wir uns einen der schwierigsten Seen in skane zum Angeln ausgesucht haben .War schon etwas niederschmetternd die Aussage. in der zweiten woche haben wir dann die Taktik geänderet und den jeweiligen Skipper dazu verdonnert mehr nach echolot zu fahren und weniger auf die eigene Rute zu achten. der Erfolg ließ nicht lange auf sich warten . in der folgenden Woche konnten wir täglich einige Hechte verhaften wobei die meißten untermassig waren. es waren aber auch gute Küchenhechte zwischen 60 und 80 cm dabei. Highlight war ganz klar ein Hecht von 103 cm der in einer flachen Schilfbucht direkt am Ufer auf einen winzigen Wobbleer gebissen hat .Alle Hechte hatten abgelaicht.
Die meißten fingen wir jedoch beim Schleppen zwischen 4 und 8 meter
Reinhauen
Basti


----------



## Shadrap (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Hat man schon öfter gelesen, daß der Immeln nicht so ganz einfach zu befischen ist. Da scheint ja dann auch was dran zu sein, aber 103 cm ist natürlich auch ne Marke. Petri dazu!


----------



## loete1970 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

So, Bericht ist bereits fertig:

Wir waren zu Viert vom 04.-11.05.2012 zum ersten Mal am Öresjön und es war sehr schön! Top die Boote und der Steg.

Leider spielte das Wetter nicht immer mit und es war wechselhaft: Die erste beiden Tage war es recht kalt und sehr windig, dann wurde es milder mit vielen sonnigen Abschnitten (der Wind schwächte ein wenig ab) und die letzten beiden Tage brachten uns Regen, so dass am letzten Tag gar nicht ans Angeln zu denken war.

Wir hatten ausschliesslich Fangerfolge beim Schleppen. Die kleineren Hechte bis 70 cm standen ufernah in 4-6 m Wassertiefe, die Grösseren im Freiwasser bis ca. 10 Meter. Gefangen worden sind ca. 30 Hechte bis 92 cm. (Kleinere) Barsche wurden nur abends vom Steg beim Posenangeln, genauso wie dicke Brassen, gefangen.

Nun ein paar Impressionen dieser schönen Woche:

*Trotz eines grösseren Fahrzeuges in diesem Jahr, wurde es doch sehr eng (und wir hatten noch andere "Verstecke")????:*

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/613/img2189jh.jpg


*Der Steg - abendlicher (Krombacher)-Treffpunkt zum Posenangeln:*

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/6282/img2217l.jpg


*Unser "Arbeitspferd":*

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/7731/img2198ux.jpg

*Der Grund, warum wir hier waren:*

http://img809.*ih.us/img809/6264/img2200an.jpg

http://img52.*ih.us/img52/5125/img2201g.jpg

http://img834.*ih.us/img834/5818/img2238pg.jpg

http://img259.*ih.us/img259/155/img2240vg.jpg

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/4189/img2213nq.jpg


*Aussergewöhnlicher Fang: Reuse (mit 2 Barschen) auf Wobbler!!!*

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/3541/img2220bd.jpg


*Der Brassen- und Köderfisch-HUNTER:*

http://img51.*ih.us/img51/4989/img2214p.jpg

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/896/img2203az.jpg


*Räuchervorbereitung - Brasse auf Wäscheleine zum trocknen!*

http://img403.*ih.us/img403/3007/img2224q.jpg


*Täglicher Besucher:*

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/5971/img2241jk.jpg


*Impressionen der schönen Landschaft - Schweden pur!!!*

http://img580.*ih.us/img580/4153/img2229ae.jpg

http://img3.*ih.us/img3/1181/img2218q.jpg

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/4028/img2204f.jpg

http://img28.*ih.us/img28/8125/img2195ww.jpg


*Fazit: Öresjön wir kommen wieder!!!

*Viele Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## Bronni (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Hallo Dirk,

    da ich in 10 Tagen an selber Stelle sein werde, habe ich schon auf Deinen Bericht gewartet. Bin schon auf die neuen Katamarane sehr gespannt. Kannst Du mir noch einige Tipps geben, Köder, evtl. besondere Stellen. Ich sage schon einmal danke und werde natürlich nach meiner Rückkehr berichten.
  Bis dann 
  Bronni #h

 P.S. Sorry, denke zurzeit nur an meinen eigenen Trip nach Schweden und habe dabei ganz vergessen, Dir für den schönen Fotobericht zu danken. Auch ein dickes Petri zu den guten Fängen, obwohl die Wetterbedingungen ja nicht optimal waren.


----------



## Shadrap (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Super, ein schöner Fotobericht! Das war ja dann trotz des Wetters ein gelungener Urlaub mit beachtlichen Fängen.


----------



## loete1970 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

@ Bronni

Hast ne PN


----------



## Schwedenangler (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Sehr schöner Bericht !!
Ich war letztes Jahr dort und werde in 2013 auch wieder 1 Woche hinfahren. Bin auch gespannt wie sich die Katamarane fahren lassen.Habt ihr besser im links vom Bootssteg gelegen oberen Teil des See´s gefangen oder eher recht raus im unteren Teil ? Wir haben Die guten Hechte letztes Jahr mehrheitlich beim Schleppen tiefer als 8m im oberen Seeteil gefangen.Dabei hat sich der vor Ort erworbene Wobbler " Stunner " von Strike Pro als Topköder erwiesen.Bei uns war´s auch die ersten Tage kalt und windig um nachher deutlich besser zu werden.Da wurde dann auch der ein oder andere Hecht beim Jerken gefangen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## loete1970 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Hallo,

links vom Bootsteg im südlichen Teil haben wir die kleineren Hechte gefangen, die besseren sind im nördlichen (rechten) Teil des Sees gefangen worden und ausschliesslich auf Gummifisch!

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## EdekX (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

mit Gummifisch geschleppt? - weil du geschrieben hast, ihr wart ausschließlich am Schleppen.
welche Größe und Bleiköpfe waren das um auf die Tiefe zu kommen?
Bin übrigens in 2 Wochen in Högsby am Sinnern See


----------



## loete1970 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

6/0 - 8/0 mit 20 - 45 gr.

Eine exakte Tiefe ist natürlich nicht feststellbar, da wir ohne Downrigger geschleppt haben!


----------



## Südschwedenfan (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Hej;

Der   www.irishpikehunter.de   ist aus Schweden zurück und hat schöne Fotos in seiner Homepage.
Ich frage ihn mal, ob er hier im Board nicht auch einen Bericht mit Bildern einstellen will.

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Bronni (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Vierzehn Tage Öresjön,  Neuland für meine Frau und mich. Vorab hatte ich mich natürlich hier im Board etwas schlau gemacht. Dank der vielen Tipps von Ralf, Dirk und Jürgen habe ich meine schon sehr umfangreiche Köderkiste noch vor der Abfahrt aktualisiert, dazu später mehr. Nach einer problemlosen Anreise, erreichten wir bei kühler und windiger Witterung unserer Haus. Der erste Weg führte uns an den Steg, wo uns die neuen Katamarane erwarteten. Meine leichte Skepsis gegenüber dieser Bootsklasse legte sich aber sehr schnell. Im Nachhinein kann ich, besser wir, da unser jüngster Sohn in der zweiten Woche nachgeflogen kam, sagen, es gibt aus unserer Sicht nichts Besseres. Wendig, leise, leicht zu fahren, spritsparende Motoren, super bequem, viele Rutenhalter, Herz, was willst du mehr.  
  Nun zu meinem Bericht:  Da sich die Witterungsbedingungen kaum änderten und ich den Bogen nicht überspannen wollte ( meine Frau kommt zwar aus einer Anglerfamilie, angeln aber selbst nicht, keschert aber hervorragend) haben wir unsere Ausfahrten auf 2  zwei- bis dreistündige Fahrten pro Tag begrenzt.  Es zeigte sich schnell, dass tieflaufende Gummifische, Köpfe 8/0, 18 – 45 g, Farbe: silbrig mit dunklem Rücken, heller Bauch mit bläulichem Glitter in ca. 20cm erfolgreich waren.  Viele kleine Hechte und einige zwischen 60 und 75 cm waren unsere Ausbeute (alle c&r). Meine Frau konnte dann auch unseren besten Hecht mit 83cm keschern. In der zweiten Woche wurden unsere Ausfahrten mit unserem Sohn länger und meine Frau konnte ihrer Lieblingstätigkeit nachgehen, dem Lesen.  Die Grundtemperatur legte auch um zwei bis drei Grad zu und die Sonne zeigte sich hin und wieder. Mit der leichten Wetterbesserung änderte sich auch das  Beißverhalten der Fische. Mein Sohn, ein Blinker-Fan,  hatte mit seinem Liebling, dem DAM-Doppel-Effzett in Silber/Gold sofort Erfolg.  Bei Sonne und dem leicht gebräuntem Wasser war der taumelnde und blinkende Blinker für Hecht und auch Zander unwiderstehlich.  Ich selbst konnte in der zweiten Woche noch einige Hechte und einen Zander  mit 60 cm verhaften. Der Zander war widererwartend ein absolutes Kraftpaket und schmeckte am Abend gegrillt hervorragend. Bei Sonne, bzw. helleren Lichtverhältnissen zeigte sich der Gummifisch in Petrol ebenfalls als sehr erfolgreich. Abschließend ist zu sagen,  schwerere Jigköpfe mit entsprechenden Gummifischen (evtl. Rasseln) sind notwendig, um die tieferen Bereiche befischen zu können.  Wir waren mit der Quantität unserer Fänge zufrieden, nicht aber mit der Qualität. Abschließend möchte ich meiner Frau noch danken, die trotz der Witterungsverhältnisse mir beigestanden hat und uns bestens verpflegt hat.  



Viele Grüße und Petri Heil
Detlef


----------



## Bronni (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

und weitere Bilder


----------



## Schwedenangler (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Hallo Bronni , 

Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen !! Ich hoffe ihr hattet alles in allem einen schönen Urlaub. Klar würde jeder lieber etwas mehr und vielleicht auch größere Fische fangen aber wenn alles andere stimmt kann man das verschmerzen.
Freut mich natürlich das die neuen Katamarane gut zu händeln sind. Werde ja im nächsten Jahr selber testen wie´s geht.

Viele Grüße #h    Ralf


----------



## loete1970 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Hallo Bronni,

es ist immer wieder schön Berichte zu lesen, vor allem wenn man die Örtlichkeiten kennt! Aufgrund des C&R der Quantität, wird die Qualität auch besser:m

Viele Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## flasha (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Sorry, das ich "hier" so reinplatze aber was zahlt man eigentlich pro Person für so einen Urlaub? Habt ihr da eventuell ein paar Tipps für mich?

Danke und Petri!


----------



## loete1970 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Mit allem Pipapo (Verpflegung, Pivo, Leihgeräte, Fähre mit Nachtkabine, Köderkauf vor Ort |supergri etc.) zahlen wir ca. 400,00-500,00 pro Person und wir reisen zu Viert. Der Sprit ist allerdings nicht dabei (Tankkarte)!

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## Schwedenangler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Kann das nur so bestätigen . Bei vier Personen kommst du irgendwo zwischen 400 nd 500 Euro raus.
Bei uns ist dann alles an Kosten mit eingerechet.
Ich finde das OK und für eine Woche Angelurlaub nicht zuviel.


----------



## renrök (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Hej und Hallo.

Hau mich jetzt einfach mal hier rein, obwohl das Thema schon etwas älter ist.
Sprecht ihr hier von dem See bei Kinna?
Ich habe ebenfalls Interesse, diesen See dieses Jahr mal zu besuchen.
Allerdings würde ich dann den Campingplatz im nördlichen Bereich des Sees aufsuchen.
Hat jemand diesbezüglich schon Informationen?
Müsste dann ein Boot mieten, einen Motor bringe ich mit.
Gibt es eine Tiefenkarte von dem Öresjön?

Dank im voraus
Jörg


----------



## Schwedenangler (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Hallo Jörg ,
ich war in 2011 im Mai mit drei Angelkollegen am Öresjön und werde auch in diesem Jahr eine Woche dort verbringen.
Wir haben das Ferienhaus von Südschwedenfan gemietet. 
Den Campingplatz am nördlichen Ende des See´s haben wir im vorbeifahren gesehen. Ob du dort ein Boot mieten kannst weiß ich leider nicht.
In Skene bekommst du im Skene Järn AB ( ein großer Baumarkt) in der Angelabteilung eigentlich alles was du brauchst. Die Mitarbeiter waren sehr nett und hilfsbereit. Sie werden dir bestimmt bezüglich Boot , Tiefenkarte, Angelkarte und fängigen Ködern weiterhelfen können.Uns haben sie damals gute Tip´s gegeben .
Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das du auch am Campingplatz ein Boot bekommst. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Südschwedenfan (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Hallo Jörg;

Ob dort Boote vermietet werden, kann ich Dir zwar nicht sagen,
aber hier sind schon mal die Kontakte.

Am 28. März wird der Campingplatz eröffnet.

E-Mail:  info@dreamcamp.se
Tel.  0046 32048312

Die Tiefenkarte hat mein Nachbar mir vom Turistbüro in Kinna mitgebracht.
Wann willst Du denn Fahren ?
Vieleicht passt es ja, dann kannst Du Dir bei mir ne Karte abholen,( für 0 natürlich)
Die org. Karte ist 75cm. X 60cm., meine sind reduziert auf DIN A 4 und foliert.

Gruss
Südschwedenfan


----------



## renrök (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zurück aus Südschweden*

Hallo.

Besten Dank schon mal für die Infos.

Der Campingplatz ist zur Zeit nicht zu erreichen.
Weder per email noch telefonisch.
Werde mal bis März warten, bin ja recht flexibel mit der Auswahl des Gewässers, brauch halt nur nen Campingplatz am See.
Der Öresjön steht aber neben dem Vidöstern ganz oben auf der Liste:k

Bis denn


----------

